# Suffolk County, Long Island NY - Subs Needed



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Looking for 4x4 p-ups and smaller trucks, for work in Suffolk County. Must have spreader capable of spreading bulk salt & salt/sand, or willing to install one of ours. Call or email for details.

[email protected]
631-582-8245


----------

